# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اخطار سوابق شما وجود ندارد در ثبت نام آیا کسی مثل من فارغ التحصیل است؟

## sinasina

من فارغ التحصیل ام و اصلا یادم رفته بود کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی ام را تایید کنم و تازه امروز می خواستم ثبت نام کنم دوشنبه 26 بهمن در سایت آموزش و پروزش کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی ام را تایید کردم و  باید بدانید سال پیش کد دیپلم ام را تایید کرده بودم و حالا که می خوام ثبت نام کنم سایت سازمان سنجش اخطار  سوابق شما وجود ندارد می دهد آیا کسی مثل من فارغ التحصیل است که سوابق پیش دانشگاهی اش را تازه تایید کرده باشد  من می توانم برای کنکور 95 ثبت نام کنم لطفا کمک کنید مرا بخاطر فراموشی ام بسیار ناراحنم

----------


## terme1

ببخشید میشه خونه ثبت نام کرد یا باید برم بیرون ؟ثبت نامش چیز خاصی میخواد که نشه خونه ثبت نام کرد ؟ سخته ؟

----------


## sinasina

خیلی مردی بالاخره آرامش یافتم واقعا بدجور بودم فقط چه چیزی با خودم ببرم

----------


## sinasina

بله سوابق را ظهر تایید کردم و فردا 7 صبح می رم اونجا تو مرا نجات دادی مرد واقعا مشکل عصبی پیدا کرده بودم

----------


## khaan

بعد از تایید یه 24 ساعتی طول میکشه که کد شما در سرور سازمان سنجش قرار بگیره. نگران نباشید فردا درست میشه

----------


## zaniar76

سلام دوستان من سوابقمو 10 بهمن تایید کردم دوتا ارور میاره یا کد درست نیست یا سوابق نرسیده .. کد پیش و دیپلم همون کد دانش اموزیه ینی یک شماره س؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوستان من سوابقمو 10 بهمن تایید کردم دوتا ارور میاره یا کد درست نیست یا سوابق نرسیده .. کد پیش و دیپلم همون کد دانش اموزیه ینی یک شماره س؟


کد دیپلم به این صورته که شماره دانش آموزی رو کد ناحیه رو به اولش اضافه میکنی و یه صفر میزاری و عدد 5 رو به آخرش اضافه میکنی. اگه دیپلم مجدد باشی صفر رو نمیزاری.
کد پیش دانشگاهی هم اینطوریه که کد ناحیه رو مینویسی بعد کد دانش آموزی آخرش هم عدد 2

----------


## khaan

از بچه ها اگه کسی به خاطر مسایل مربوط به سوابق تحصیلی نتونسته ثبت نام کنه ببا این شماره تلفن تماس بگیره تا حتی بعد از مهلت مقرر هم بتونه ثبت نام کنه. 
فقط قبلش حتما و حتما باید کارت شرکت در آزمون رو خریده باشین و  کارنامه رو در سایت آموزش  پرورش تایید کرده باشین یا حداقل درخواست رسیدگی داده باشین.
اگه این کار ها رو انجام دادین ولی بازم نتونستین ثبت نام کنین نگران نباشین سازمان سنجش راهش رو پیش بینی کرده. 

02636182377    اداره رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش.

----------


## zaniar76

> کد دیپلم به این صورته که شماره دانش آموزی رو کد ناحیه رو به اولش اضافه میکنی و یه صفر میزاری و عدد 5 رو به آخرش اضافه میکنی. اگه دیپلم مجدد باشی صفر رو نمیزاری.
> کد پیش دانشگاهی هم اینطوریه که کد ناحیه رو مینویسی بعد کد دانش آموزی آخرش هم عدد 2


ممنون این درست شد یه رقم کم نوشته بودم واسه سوابق حالا تو شماره 36 نوشته دانش اموز یا فارغ بعد دو گزینه داره دوره پیش یا دیپلم نظام قدیم من فارغم باید کدومو بزنم؟

----------


## zaniar76

> شما که نظام قدیم نیستی؟
> 
> اگر نظام قدیم نیستی گزینه پیش دانشگاهی رو انتخاب کن


ممنون نه 94 پیش رو تموم کردم

----------


## sinasina

دوستان ممنون مشکل من حل شد.

----------


## sinasina

> از بچه ها اگه کسی به خاطر مسایل مربوط به سوابق تحصیلی نتونسته ثبت نام کنه ببا این شماره تلفن تماس بگیره تا حتی بعد از مهلت مقرر هم بتونه ثبت نام کنه. 
> فقط قبلش حتما و حتما باید کارت شرکت در آزمون رو خریده باشین و  کارنامه رو در سایت آموزش  پرورش تایید کرده باشین یا حداقل درخواست رسیدگی داده باشین.
> اگه این کار ها رو انجام دادین ولی بازم نتونستین ثبت نام کنین نگران نباشین سازمان سنجش راهش رو پیش بینی کرده. 
> 
> 02636182377    اداره رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش.


 کاملا حق با شما بود آموزش و پرورش رفتم گفت اصلا ما دستی نمی توانیم تک تک بفرستیم و باید خود سنجش از سایت ما اطلاعات را بگیرد بهترین راه صبر کردن بود با آن که 26 ام تازه تایید کردم مشکلی پیش نیامد.

----------

